# Phragmipedium Fliquet



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2016)

Grande x Mem. Dick Clements


----------



## troy (Mar 26, 2016)

Dammit man, you have some great crosses!!!


----------



## eaborne (Mar 26, 2016)

Great color on this one!


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 26, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 26, 2016)

Love the form and color Jean-Pierre! This would be a good time to do a (x humboldtii).


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2016)

Don't let Dot Potter-Barnett see that. She will make me travel to Canada!  
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Hien (Mar 26, 2016)

the color and form seem to be better than China Dragon


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Don't let Dot Potter-Barnett see that. She will make me travel to Canada!
> Yay besseae hybrids!



:rollhappy:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2016)

Hien said:


> the color and form seem to be better than China Dragon



sargentianum always improve the colouration...


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Don't let Dot Potter-Barnett see that. She will make me travel to Canada!
> Yay besseae hybrids!



I have a list...


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2016)

I suggest a raid. Just too many interesting and beautiful
flowers to hide up yonder. This one has stupendous color.


----------



## troy (Mar 27, 2016)

How consistent is this cross? & how does yours compare to the others?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 27, 2016)

troy said:


> How consistent is this cross? & how does yours compare to the others?



From now it seems quite consistant... Not seen enough from others to compare?


----------



## blondie (Mar 27, 2016)

I do love this hybrid hopeing to track one down for my collection


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 27, 2016)

Well done. 

You have clearly found your calling.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Another beauty. The color is fantastic.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> I have a list...





abax said:


> I suggest a raid. Just too many interesting and beautiful
> flowers to hide up yonder. This one has stupendous color.



If not sooner I will be at the October Montreal show. The problem is not getting plants, it's getting them home.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2016)

I know.


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2016)

I still suggest a raid. If we're going to be criminals anyway, why not go all the way? Do you suppose J-P
has alarms and watch dogs????? Eric, I envy your trip
north. If I lived closer, I'd help you smuggle.

If you-know-who is elected, I may beg Canadian citizenship.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey if you have one person standing on one side of a border and they are blindfolded and told to toss things in a certain direction, and someone on the other side happens to walk by later and finds something, who has broken the law? (Just making minds spin)


Elmer Nj


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2016)

My head is definitely spinning.....


----------

